# ARMY INDIVIDUAL TRAINING CALENDAR - NATIONAL COURSES - FY 09/10



## oldandgrey (26 Mar 2009)

I found some interesting info that some people might like to read relating to trg schedule.

However, it is just info only and it will give an idea what is going on...DON'T TAKE AS IF IT ACTUALLY WILL HAPPEN, another word don't count your eggs until you get your MSG with dates on it and you are getting off the airplane to head to your base. things still can change as everyone else here can agree with. 

link to http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFDTS/143000440010602/09_10_APPROVED_ARMY_.XLS

remember INFO ONLY, don't take it to heart.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Mar 2009)

> - just info only
> - DON'T TAKE AS IF IT ACTUALLY WILL HAPPEN,
> - don't count your eggs until you get your MSG (interesting mixed metaphor)
> - [until] you are getting off the airplane
> ...



Oh sure, get their hopes up with your wild promises.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2009)

oldandgrey said:
			
		

> I found some interesting info that some people might like to read relating to trg schedule.
> 
> However, it is just info only and it will give an idea what is going on...DON'T TAKE AS IF IT ACTUALLY WILL HAPPEN, another word don't count your eggs until you get your MSG with dates on it and you are getting off the airplane to head to your base. things still can change as everyone else here can agree with.
> 
> ...



Only avil through the DIN/DWAN.


----------



## oldandgrey (26 Mar 2009)

you can google it too. as I basically said don't get your hope up. I started looking for this info for myself to see what possible out come that will happen if and when I get crs loaded. its nothing more then FYI.  

The file is to big to post it on here.


----------



## dregeneau (26 Mar 2009)

oldandgrey,

Is this the googled link to the file you are talking about?

ww.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/Downloads/Army%20Individual%20Training%20Calendar.xls

Edited: To put the third 'w' in the link.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2009)

Correct link is: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/Downloads/training_calendar-calendrier_d_entrainement-2009.xls

Only thing is that one does not give the course dates.


----------



## dregeneau (26 Mar 2009)

Thank you for the correct link NFLD sapper. I'm able to find the course dates under LFCA, but there seems to be no SQ courses out at Meaford on there yet. Or maybe I'm looking in the wrong section.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2009)

From my DIN version, BMQ(L) is the new SQ Course name

PRES BMQ (L)		PRES		3508 - Meaford		01-Jun-09	30-Jun-09
PRES BMQ (L)		PRES		3508 - Meaford		01-Jun-09	30-Jun-09
PRES BMQ (L)		PRES		3508 - Meaford		01-Jun-09	30-Jun-09
PRES BMQ (L)		PRES		3508 - Meaford		02-Jul-09	31-Jul-09
PRES BMQ (L)		PRES		3508 - Meaford		02-Jul-09	31-Jul-09
PRES BMQ (L)		PRES		3508 - Meaford		02-Jul-09	31-Jul-09
PRES BMQ (L)		PRES		3508 - Meaford		02-Jul-09	31-Jul-09
PRES BMQ (L)		PRES		3508 - Meaford		02-Jul-09	31-Jul-09
PRES BMQ (L)		PRES		3508 - Meaford		02-Jul-09	31-Jul-09


----------



## oldandgrey (26 Mar 2009)

Both links works 

AS long Dredre you add 3 "www" it will work...

 ;D


----------



## dregeneau (26 Mar 2009)

Thank you for the clarification on the title for SQ in that file.


----------

